# Golden Cheetah - Entering Weight



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I see weight as an option under the metrics tab on Golden Cheetah but no place to enter it. I assume this is the rider weight, anyone know where to input it?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

*Aerobic Decoupling*

Just got a power meter rear wheel and have been looking at measures for analysis. I have 3 rides in now with 2 having aerobic decoupling showing below 5% and 1 showing 9%. I'm guessing with the wild swing in results this metric is only valid under certain conditions - perhaps on a time trial the length of your anticipated events / future rides a person is training for, is that correct? These 3 rides are just general rides with the highest TSS being the one with the 9% being the highest TSS which was 189, not stuctured just rides with hills and varied pace.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Im not sure this is helpful but I find my aerobic decoupling to be the highest when I'm on a fast group ride coupled with 5,000 feet of climbing. No climbing and I have a relative low decoupling %


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Now you have a power meter, the best aerobic decoupling is unclipping the HR strap and losing it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Now you have a power meter, the best aerobic decoupling is unclipping the HR strap and losing it.


So no value in looking at aerobic decoupling as a good indication of when a person is ready to move from base to build? Do you recommend just using time in base for the determining factor? 

I have been using both to help figure out where my FTP is without doing a test. I've done more than one test with HR prior to getting the power meter and have found I am probably in the mid 150s for LTHR and thought that would be a pretty good target over 5-10 minute run to determine FTP. I also had thought that trending lower HR on a hard run, say 20 minutes, was an indication of improving aerobic condition, not valid? 

I was also planning on putting bike with the PT on my trainer to calibrate the speed to power, then take it off and use my aluminum framed bike during the Winter. The aluminum bike has a rear disc brake so didn't want to move the powertap wheel to that bike for use on the trainer. 

Thanks for any tips / advice, just learning now how to use the power meter.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

There's a mailing list for Golden Cheetah, you might want to ask your question there.

Anyway, in GC 3: select "Tools" and then "Options". You'll get a new window and on the left you can select "Athlete". "About me" has the item you want.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Srode said:


> So no value in looking at aerobic decoupling as a good indication of when a person is ready to move from base to build? Do you recommend just using time in base for the determining factor?


I have no idea what you mean by base and build, so I cannot answer the question.

What matters is whether your sustainable aerobic power is improving, and then what goal event specific fitness elements you need to layer on top of that. Neither have much to do with what your HR is doing.


----------

